

First Round Capital: San Francisco Office Hours - evn
http://redeye.firstround.com/2009/05/san-francisco-office-hours.html

======
ardit33
that's awesome. I hope more VCs did the same. Keep an open dialog with the
entrepreneurs community is crucial to find out about teams that might have
great ideas/skills but happen not to be as well connected with people in the
VC world.

